# Pipe Work for Cover Tanks



## Barry Hannah (10 Jan 2022)

Hi I have a Juwel tank that has a lid so im unable to use and of the all in one glass lily pipes etc

I was wondering if there is any other option for some nicer inlet and outlet pipes?

I like the look of the glass lily pipes and the inlet pipes with skimmers etc but just not what options I have.

If any one knows of anything better than the stock pipes that come with the Biomaster that would be great.

Thanks


----------



## Courtneybst (10 Jan 2022)

I also have a Juwel Tank and I started with stainless steel but now use Aquario Neo Flow pipes. For me, it was the best option because it was transparent like glass but you can rotate the output like a stainless steel kit. It hangs over the edge a bit weird but you don't notice it from the front.


----------



## arcturus (10 Jan 2022)

Courtneybst said:


> I also have a Juwel Tank and I started with stainless steel but now use Aquario Neo Flow pipes. For me, it was the best option because it was transparent like glass but you can rotate the output like a stainless steel kit. It hangs over the edge a bit weird but you don't notice it from the front.


But how can you use a stainless steel pipe or the Aquario Neo Flow pipes in a covered tank? These pipes are a curved single piece of material.








Usually you cannot fit such pipes through the service holes on the lid of the tank.




I once found these "cut" glass Lily pipes that would fit a tank with lid. Not sure if they are still available. But then you need solution for the intake and the rest of the pipe connection. It can be done by <bending acrylic pipe>, but it would a DYI job.


----------



## Courtneybst (10 Jan 2022)

arcturus said:


> Usually you cannot fit such pipes through the service holes on the lid of the tank.


Oh that's strange, I've never seen holes like that before. Mine have cut outs in the back so you can hang it over the same as a rimless tank. 

You could still use the Aquario pipes but you would need to cut it at the bend and attach a piece of clear hose at the joint so that you can dismantle it for maintenance.


----------



## Barry Hannah (18 Jan 2022)

Courtneybst said:


> I also have a Juwel Tank and I started with stainless steel but now use Aquario Neo Flow pipes. For me, it was the best option because it was transparent like glass but you can rotate the output like a stainless steel kit. It hangs over the edge a bit weird but you don't notice it from the front.


Thanks, I did see the Aquario Neo Flow pipes and wondered about those.

Have you got any pictures at all of what you have?

Cheers


----------



## Courtneybst (18 Jan 2022)

Barry Hannah said:


> Thanks, I did see the Aquario Neo Flow pipes and wondered about those.
> 
> Have you got any pictures at all of what you have?
> 
> Cheers








Excuse my dirty pipes lol, but this is what I'm using. Just the inlet and the regular jet outlet. Not using the skimmer or flow reducer attachment on this scape. It hooks over the edge of the tank in the cut outs.

However, if you are planning to buy it I would recommend buying the set *with* all the extra attachments because it's only £5 extra. If you want to buy all of those attachments later it will cost you another £38 which is ludicrous. That's basically the cost of another set.


----------

